

There's no such thing as a Google killer - InfinityX0
http://www.skrenta.com/2009/07/theres_no_such_thing_as_a_goog.html

======
mfukar
That seems an awfully passive and uninspiring attitude, but I can understand
not aiming for the top. It's hard to get there, I get it.

I'm curious, however, if you're not going for being the Google/Bing/etc.
killer, where do you aim? Being acquired by Google, perhaps?

